

How We Support Hundreds of Web Apps - WadeF
https://zapier.com/blog/2012/12/20/how-we-support-hundreds-web-apps/

======
shanecleveland
I like number six, but not in the sense that you should pay for privilege.
When issues arise for customers of the company I work at, we certainly take a
close look to see if everything is "right" with the customer. We look at how
frequently they order, if they pay on time, how often they require our
attention, etc. We don't necessarily punish anyone, but we are more willing to
bend over backwards to retain good customers.

~~~
WadeF
OP here. We don't punish customers either. Every support email gets answered.
But when I look at the support queue and see a paid tag or a free tag. I
choose to help the paid user first.

------
casca
TL;DR:

1\. Provide an Experience that Doesn't Require Human Support

2\. Be Responsive

3\. Be Public

4\. Be Honest

5\. Help Users Help You

6\. Prioritize

7\. Tell Users the Official Channels and Monitor Unofficial Ones

8\. Have a Short Memory

